# the stork is on a CHOCOLATE kick i guess



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 19, 2008)

meet John Henry












he looks JUST like his grandpa and mama - his dad is spotted but nary a spot to be seen!


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 19, 2008)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> meet John Henry
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















cute


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 19, 2008)

We love NLP chocolates!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a jenny that he woud go great with and her name is Chocolate. They could have little chocolate kiss babies. If only you weren't in Arizona. He is a pretty boy. Just love him. I love the dark(NLP) and the spots.



But I would never turn a donkey away.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 20, 2008)

What a darling little boy, I just love him!



I think I might have one little baby donkey next yr.


----------



## Whiskey Creek (Nov 21, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS, Is he ever a doll









We have a chocolate too, and 2 grays, which are blue eyed ivory carriers. Tammy


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 24, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations



John Henry is a VERY handsome little dude



[/SIZE]


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 2, 2008)

He is adorable. Congraulations.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 2, 2008)

He is too adorable!

Congrats.


----------

